# Partner?



## Evillordling (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I'm Evil - Nice to meet all of you!

I'm an older role-player I've been doing this for a while. I was wondering if people out there were interested in a rp? I'm currently in the mood for tf, tg, with pregnancy some kinks to it. I'll explain more to the person. Once they've arrived or asked what they are.  Also, +18 for people thank you.

Besides that. I'm interested in a lot of different idea's if you have a rp or something interesting. I'll let you know, how I feel about it. Also one more thing. IF you are done rping. Just please tell me.. Don't let me wait 2 or 4 months later to let me know. You aren't responding back. Please just be respectful. As I will do the same.

Fantasy based, modern era. Sci-fi. All different kinds of settings are good with me as well.

For replies. I don't expect some elaborate novel long experience. I would love just to have. 1 - 3 paragraphs with at least 5 sentences in each. I promise you. I'll do my best for whomever I rp with. I wish for us to have a good experience.

Thank you for stopping by!

Also Good luck on your search!!


----------



## Evillordling (Jul 28, 2022)

Bumpers


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Jul 28, 2022)

I'd hit you up but sadly I can't consistently write 1 paragraph let alone 3 due to some mental issues but I wish ya luck in finding an rp partner


----------



## deadlysnoot (Jul 29, 2022)

Possibly interested?


----------



## Evillordling (Jul 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Aug 3, 2022)

Bumps


----------



## Evillordling (Aug 7, 2022)

Bumples


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 18, 2022)

I would but doing that much in responses each time would be very difficult for me even though I really do like the thought of it I'm conflicted about this


----------

